# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  96 R3M V6 Terrano

## oraki

Righto team. The in one outs of these. Fathers looking at one, barring being thirsty are there many other issues with them. 
Its done 370km, but is only going to be used as a fishing, whitebaiting and shooting vehicle, so not going to clock up many more. Only concern was to be able to get a wof in the short term. 
Rust, transmissions, motors...??
Cheers

----------


## Cigar

Lift the rear seats and look for rust.
Gave me a fright when trading my one in, only the Nissan dealer knew to look there though.

----------


## GravelBen

I thought it was only the older model that had the rust under the seat issue?

I have a 3.2td one, its a good all-rounder. Also have a V6 spare parts truck wasting space on the driveway you could have for a box of beer if you wanted to pick it up and take it away  :Redbullsmiley: 

Check the drivers seat rails/mounts, they have a habit of cracking and tearing away from the seat base - mine had passed a wof not long before I got it, but failed for that the first time I took it for a wof. Guess my local garage checked a bit more carefully than the previous one.

Can't think of many other common faults I've heard of, IIRC earlier manuals had a weak gearbox and didn't like towing in 5th, but that was probably sorted with the r50.

----------


## oraki

I know the earlier ones were prone to rust out around the rear seatbelt mount area. It’s apparently been in the ownership of an elderly gentleman who used it to access his fishing spots and didn’t want to damage his car.  So pin striping will be a given.

----------


## gonetropo

rust under the rear seats is the big one.

----------


## oraki

Not sure which model, but lots of km, towbar, v6 petrol,.... and probably only going to do 1000km a yr

----------


## GravelBen

> QD, ZD?


Mine is a QD32ETI, basically an upsized and updated TD27 (which is basically 2/3rds of a TD42 from memory). Good amount of grunt, wish it had an LSD though.

The ZD30 is a bit of a hand grenade, stay away from that one!

As far as I know the petrol v6 (VG33 at that age maybe?) is pretty reliable just thirsty.

----------


## Hutch

Bumpers on them normally rust first. That one looks tidy for the kms. Check the sunroof if it has one and the roof where the roof rails attach.

----------


## Cigar

> I thought it was only the older model that had the rust under the seat issue?


You could be right, mine was earlier (91 I think).

----------

